# هام لكل مهندس عاطل او غير عاطل 2



## محمد نوار محمد (16 نوفمبر 2008)

ياجماعة في مكتب في المنصورة سفريات مهتم فقط بتوريد العمالة لشركات الخدمات البترولية خاصة تفتيش اللحام على فكرة ده مش اعلان انا نفسى مش لاقى شغل من سنة فاتت بس ان الله فى عون العبد .....
رقم المكتب 0507471313
اتصلوا بيه و شوفوا الدنيا ماشية ازاى 
اه لو كنت بتسألو طيب مروحتش ليه هقللك لاسباب مادية ومش معنى كده ان انا عارف انه فيه دفع كتير و لا قليل


----------



## zizo_ppc (23 ديسمبر 2008)

والله كتر خيرك وربنا يوفقك


----------



## msalah2000 (24 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يكرمك - متعرفشى مكتب يسفر شركات سياحيه اوفنادق


----------



## jupiter_416 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

من فضلك اخي وضح اكثر لانني لم افهم شيئا


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (27 ديسمبر 2008)

كمل جميلك واكتب اميل او فاكس للمكتب لسهولة ارسال ال Cv


----------



## رضا العطار (25 أبريل 2009)

رجاء لو تعرف أسعار التأشيرة أو عقد العمل بلغني


----------

